# Abandoned Feral Kitten Battling For Life



## pause4paws (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello there,

My family and I care for a number of ferals and we are on a program of trap-spay/neuter-release but as those of you who have done it know, it is a very slow process. So some of the ferals end up having and raising kittens on our property. One such mother abandoned her three kittens about eight or ten days ago. The kittens were probably 1 to 1.5 weeks old at this stage. They were all in really bad shape, the mother hadn't cared for them and she'd left them in the rain. Their skin was really pruny and their bodies were covered in scabs. One died right away and the second one died less than a day later, but we have one little trooper who is fighting for her life. We keep her warm, in a warm room, she has a hot water bottle wrapped in soft material to snuggle up to, my sister literally holds her under her shirt at nights (it's getting cold here) and she is fed every two hours on a baby food (lactogen) supplement and cow's milk (we use an eyedropper, the goal is 25 ml but she was eating about 10 ml everyday, but it could be more, I'm slightly unsure at this stage). 

Anyway, despite our devoted care, she appears to be fading over the last three days. She doesn't eat (refuses to open her mouth for the food and moans if we try to force it, where forcing isn't manhandling or being rough but gently pressuring) for six to eight hours at a stretch and will then accept food for the next six feeds or so, then the process of refusing food starts all over again. At first she used to let us insert the dropper into her mouth but she prefers lapping from the dropper now.

We are at our wit's end and we are doing our very best for this kitten (we live in India and don't get a lot of the amazing cat care products that are available in the United States) but we are baffled by this refusal of food. We know that they dehydrate REALLY quickly and at the state she's in we're terribly concerned about her well being.

Have any of you any words of advice or help? Have you ever been through anything like this yourselves? Does our little trooper have a shot at life? Any help/suggestions/encouragement appreciated.

T


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

The only thing I can say is the cow's milk isn't helping the poor kitten. Sure, cat's like it, but it upsets their digestive system, sometimes badly. That MIGHT be why she's refusing food. If you can locate a vet to get kitten formula, that would help a LOT more. 

I don't know the situation in India regarding cat care, so I'm afraid I can't offer much help.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Or look up a recipe for kitten glop or homemade kitten formula. If she's dehydrated, you might want to give her pedialite first to help with that. Good luck to you.


----------



## pause4paws (Feb 12, 2005)

She just died. We buried her on the estate wrapped in an old towel in a shoe box.

We are devastated. Thank you emrldsky and BamMcg for the responses. They are appreciated.


T


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

My prayers are with you. Be proud of yourself for taking in her and her siblings and helping them to the best of your ability. *Hugs*


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

You did your utmost best in caring for the poor ferals. You are very compassionate and caring person. I'm sorry the poor kitten couldn't hang on.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

I am so sorry. It's hard to watch something like that especially in a kitten so young. It wasn't your fault and I feel for you. Hugs...


----------

